# Loud Lennox XC-14 Compressor?



## JasonNY (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks again for all the help with the purchase of my new Lennox furnace and AC. Operationally everything is running very well, but I have a concern with the XC-14. I noticed right away when they installed it that it makes a resonating noise that is surprisingly louder than the 20+ year old hunk of junk 3 ton Janitrol it replaced (new one placed in exact same spot). The installers couldn't find any problems and said I should have the service techs out (coming tomorrow). Maybe this is normal for these newer AC's. The noise is a low sounding brrrrrrrrrrrrrr, that resembles the noise my old Kenmore refrigerator makes when it acts up and a good hand whack to it's side shuts it up. This similar sound resonates into the basement the loudest (not a finished living area thankfully) but still fairly loud into the kitchen. I don't know anyone with the XC14 or any of the current Lennox models to listen to. I did listen to my neighbor's prob 5 or so year old Lennox and don't hear the same noise. Tonight I listened to two 1995 3-ton Trane compressors at my father's house and they didn't exhibit the same BRRRRRRRRRRRR noise. I don't know what to make of this, the XC14 is supposed to be one of their quietest units yet it's the loudest AC i've ever heard.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

have them recheck the charge.


----------



## JasonNY (Jul 23, 2010)

beenthere said:


> have them recheck the charge.


Will do, appreciate the tip!


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Put your hand on the small freon line into the coil. If it is vibrating it may need some insulation/better hanger. You have a orifice metering device and the Junkitrol may have had a capillary line. The sound you hear is the normal flow of liquid freon. May just need some better hangers on the lines to quiet it down. Different brands use different metering devices and sound differently. The quieter furnace allows you too hear more also. Only choices are orifice or TX valve. No more capillary lines. The outdoor condensor is VERY quiet, inside needs some tweaking.

They did a very nice, neat install. No hacker work there.:thumbsup:


----------



## JasonNY (Jul 23, 2010)

Well that didn't go well at all to say the least. It was to the point I thought the tech and I would start throwing punches. He claims the humming noise entering the kitchen and basement is normal for an XC14. I mentioned 'beenthere''s commnet about checking the charge and he wouldn't even entertain the idea. He started getting flip with me after he says "the old ones were really loud" and I tell him my 20 y/o Junkitrol never made this much noise in the house, in fact you wouldn't know it was on unless you opened a window. My parents have a 15 y/o trane outside their family room next to several large windows with no issues. My neighbors older Lennox doesn't sound like that. There is minor vibration on the copper tubing, but only right at the compressor. He says that's normal. The only thing we agreed on was he couldn't help me and would have the manager call me to have someone else take a look at it.

I have a hard time believing one of the supposed quietest AC's from the premier manufacturer would be louder than a rusted old junkitrol and others i've checked. It's not deafening loud, but it's an annoying humming noise throughout the kitchen that gets on your nerves sitting down for dinner. I dunno...


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Some techs just want to hurry and get to the next call. Specially, if the unit is running. And then can't fugure out what is wrong.


----------



## JasonNY (Jul 23, 2010)

beenthere said:


> Some techs just want to hurry and get to the next call. Specially, if the unit is running. And then can't fugure out what is wrong.


I wish I could find another XC14 to make a direct comparison, at this point it's just my opinion against their's. For all I know they're correct, but damn that would surprising and disappointing considering all the sales pitch from Lennox about how quiet their units are. New setup is louder than the old. :thumbdown:


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Sounds like an install problem. The outdoor unit is rated at 71 db by independant laboratories. If there is a vibration inside the furnace or in the evap coil it is up to the installer to correct that. They should check the charge with the approach or subcool method. If it is low then it will resonate in the freon lines. The type of outdoor unit is irrelevant. A cheap ACX Lennox matched to that evap coil will give the same sound. Sounds like the tech was dis-interested or did not like you. Get the service manager involved.

All the new units use Scroll compressors which can sometimes give a vibrating resonant sound if the freon lines are firmly jammed against the hole where they enter the house or tight against a joist. Have them check that. Houses with steel beams or TJI joists have that issue. 1% of the time I have to get a vibration dampening kit from Lennox which is just a weight that they attach to the suction line inside the condensor to keep the vibes from travelling to the exterior wall. Nothing really to do with Lennox as Copeland makes the compressor. Has do do with the sound of a Scroll compressor. Have them put the outdoor unit on rubber armaflex or vibration pads.


----------



## JasonNY (Jul 23, 2010)

yuri said:


> Sounds like an install problem. The outdoor unit is rated at 71 db by independant laboratories. If there is a vibration inside the furnace or in the evap coil it is up to the installer to correct that. They should check the charge with the approach or subcool method. If it is low then it will resonate in the freon lines. The type of outdoor unit is irrelevant. A cheap ACX Lennox matched to that evap coil will give the same sound. Sounds like the tech was dis-interested or did not like you. Get the service manager involved.
> 
> All the new units use Scroll compressors which can sometimes give a vibrating resonant sound if the freon lines are firmly jammed against the hole where they enter the house or tight against a joist. Have them check that. Houses with steel beams or TJI joists have that issue. 1% of the time I have to get a vibration dampening kit from Lennox which is just a weight that they attach to the suction line inside the condensor to keep the vibes from travelling to the exterior wall. Nothing really to do with Lennox as Copeland makes the compressor. Has do do with the sound of a Scroll compressor. Have them put the outdoor unit on rubber armaflex or vibration pads.


Yuri, thanks again for all the help. I spoke with the manager and someone else is coming out tomorrow. The sound is definitely not from the furnace or coil because the humming sound isn't present near it. I had the tech today remove the brackets outside that hold the lines to the side of the house to see if that would stop the noise but it didn't help at all. All I can tell from the hole that goes into the house is it seems to be filled around with caulk/putty. Would that be enough to stop resonation?

Do you have a part number for that Lennox vibration dampening kit? It looks like I have to be proactive with these guys, so maybe I can find a picture of the kit or something off Lennox's site to show the guy tomorrow.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Unfortunately not. It is a very RARE occurrence that I need it and I get my district manager/parts guy to look it up and give it to me free. Only put 2 on in the last 4 yrs and we sell hundreds of Lennox units. The only time I needed it was one very fussy nervous sleep challenged rich gal with it outside her bedroom. The other was sound travelling thru a main beam on a very tight hardwood floor. A TX thermostatic expansion valve may change the sound. We rarely use the orifice method except for the budget units. Strapping the lines tight to the joists inside can cause that problem and is unnecessary. Get them to loosen the strapping/hangers. Unfortunately Scroll compressors are noisier than the old piston units but that is all we have now as they are a LOT more efficient.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Jason
When the unit runs touch the panels covering the coils outside one by one and see if it stops. Not uncommon for the center of those doors to need bent inward a few thousandths of an inch to stop vibration noise. Also touch the access panel where the line set goes into the unit. Bit of tweeking and a touch of foam tape should quiet it right down.


----------



## JasonNY (Jul 23, 2010)

Here's a sound file off a small handheld recorder. This is in the basement under the kitchen. 

http://www.zshare.net/audio/79190089b2144139/


----------



## RT1225 (Aug 8, 2012)

*Same problem with Lennox XC-14*

Jason, did you ever resolve this issue with your Lennox AC? I have recently purchased the same unit and have the same rumble throughout the house that you described. Outside the house the unit is quiet enough but the noise in the house is annoying. The installers don't seem to know what to do about it. I hope to get Lennox involved. If you have solved it, you may already have the answer.


----------



## RT1225 (Aug 8, 2012)

RT1225 said:


> Jason, did you ever resolve this issue with your Lennox AC? I have recently purchased the same unit and have the same rumble throughout the house that you described. Outside the house the unit is quiet enough but the noise in the house is annoying. The installers don't seem to know what to do about it. I hope to get Lennox involved. If you have solved it, you may already have the answer.


I took the initiative to try rubber antivibration pads under the feet of the air conditioner unit. It actually reduced the noise in the house by about 60% in my estimation. I still have not heard back from the installer, who didn't seem very interested to help fix it. 

Details: I purchased a 3/4 inch rubber mat from Canadian Tire (068-1675-8) and cut it into about 8 inch x 8 inch pads. It was relatively easy to lift the AC and put one under each foot.


----------



## kkeeley (Sep 10, 2012)

*Loud Scroll Compressor*

I have the same loud compressor problem. I have a Amana - two stage, two years old, with a scroll compressor. Same low pitch rururruru sound. Put rubber sound pads on, serviced it twice for $500 and it still sounds bad. Opened the wall up and took pressure off line and then cut the joist to relieve pressure. Another service call to install hard rubber tubes around coil lines. $900 in and still has same sound :furious: Someone should have a remedy for this loud sounding compressor - what other condensing units do not use scroll compressor? Cannot sleep at night and neither can the wife. You all know how that works! Looking for direction. I do not want to move the unit if your having issues with the sound in your kitchen and thru out the house. Any advise?


----------

